
Microsoft / Technion effort mines old news for predictions - fraqed
http://phys.org/news/2013-02-microsoft-technion-effort-news.html
======
fiatmoney
Pretty content-free. The actual paper is here:
[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/People/horvitz/future...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/People/horvitz/future_news_wsdm.pdf)

~~~
fraqed
Thanks for the link, I thought the article would give readers the gist of the
paper. Those who want to go deeper can read the full pdf.

